# Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid. 14 Aprile 2015 ore 20.45. Tv Sky



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2015)

Torna la Champions League con i quarti di finali. Il match più "duro" in questo turno insieme a Barca - Psg. Ci sarà la "replica" della finale della scorsa stagione di Champions league. Il Derby di Madrid tra l'Atletico ed il Real. 

L'Atletico è la squadra che forse il Real avrebbe voluto evitare con tutto il cuore. Il motivo? Simeone è una bestia nera per i blancos. In questa stagione Real ed Atletico si sono affrontati ben 6 volte. Finale di supercoppa di Spagna, Coppa del Rey e campionato. Il Real non è riuscito a vincere manco una volta. 

Sul fronte campionato, la squadra di Ancelotti sembra in ripresa e viene da 2 vittorie consecutive (forse 3, per ora stanno vincendo per 2-0 contro l'Eibar). 

Mentre l'Atletico non riesce a tenere il passo di Real e Barca. Ed è a -3 dal Valencia e -4 dal Siviglia, e dunque devono stare attenti a non finire sotto la quarta posizione


*Dove vedere la partita in tv?
*
Sarà possibile seguire Atletico Real su Sky in diretta dalle 20.45


A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2015)

Il Real si è ripreso. Questa partita arriva al momento giusto (per i Blancos). Sono curioso di vedere Ancelotti come imposterà la squadra in questa trasferta.
Il Real non deve assolutamente perdere perchè l'Atletico è capace di vincere pure al Bernabeu!

L'Atletico ha qualcuno infortunato?


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2015)

Super partita tutta da vedere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2015)

Passa il Real.


----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2015)

L'ultimo ostacolo per il b2b dei Blancos


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2015)

up


----------



## Dany20 (14 Aprile 2015)

Passa il Real senza storia.


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2015)

Di solito avrei tifato Atletico... ma non vorrei fare il gioco della Juve 
Finche non e fuori tifo per le grandi... ma il Real non deve vincere un altra champions...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2015)

Quest'anno il Real non ha vinto manzo mezza in sei partite contro l'Atletico.

Non può non vincere in eterno. Passa il Real.


----------



## juventino (14 Aprile 2015)

Forza Cholo!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2015)

Passano i Blancos.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Aprile 2015)

Tifo per il Real Madrid indubbiamente, visto chi si beccano in semifinale con l'Atletico hanno molte possibilità di finire in finale con il Real molto meno forza blancos  .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2015)

Io dico che il Real si piglierà la sveglia in questi quarti di finale.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che il Real si piglierà la sveglia in questi quarti di finale.



Vedendo la condizione delle due compagini e i recuperi vitali in casa Blancos, non dovrebbe esserci partita. Poi può darsi che il Cholo faccia l'ennesimo miracolo.


----------



## de sica (14 Aprile 2015)

Pareggio per me


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2015)

sarà molto importante la prima mezz'ora di gioco, mi aspetto un Atletico indemoniato, per il Real sarà il momento più delicato di tutti i 180 minuti, si giocano la qualificazione in quello scorcio di gara per me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vedendo la condizione delle due compagini e i recuperi vitali in casa Blancos, non dovrebbe esserci partita. Poi può darsi che il Cholo faccia l'ennesimo miracolo.


Soltanto per un fatto statistico, perché ultimamente il Cholo lo sta portando sempre a lezione Carletto, sulla carta ovviamente non c'è partita ma il derby non è soltanto carta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2015)

Diciamo che per il Real pesa il blasone e la maggiore esperienza ad alti livelli ma è indubbio che negli scontri diretti Simeone le ha spesso suonate a Carletto (per me Ancelotti è il nr 1 ma capitano a tutti le bestie nere)..
Match più equilibrato di quanto dicano le due rose..se dovessi cercare il colpaccio scommettendo sarebbe questo il match su cui proverei a piazzare la sorpresa..le altre tre gare sono già decise con Barca, Bayern e Juve già sicure della qualificazione..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2015)

Tifo per il Real, solo in previsione anti-Juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> il Real non deve vincere un altra champions...



Secondo me, meglio 11 del Real che 6 del Bayern...


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Aprile 2015)

Tiferei Real a prescindere,a maggior ragione in ottica antijuventina!


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Secondo me, meglio 11 del Real che 6 del Bayern...



non avevamo dubbi


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Secondo me, meglio 11 del Real che 6 del Bayern...



anche per me, sarà perchè il real mi fa simpatia


----------



## 666psycho (14 Aprile 2015)

forza real!


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2015)

Ovviamente è la partita che guarderò.


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2015)

Formazioni ufficiali:
*
ATLETICO MADRID* - Oblak; Juanfran, Miranda, Godin, Siqueira; Gabi, Mario, Koke, Arda Turan; Griezmann, Mandzukic
*

REAL MADRID* - Casillas; Carvajal, Varane, Ramos, Marcelo; Kroos, Modric, James; Bale, Benzema, Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Jaqen (14 Aprile 2015)

Il solito Atletico dovrebbe essere già sotto di 3 gol... e invece...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2015)

Gran bella partita... credevo la solita noia


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2015)

Oblak potenzialmente può diventare forte quanto Courtois IMHO 

Comunque i 3 in mezzo del Real hanno una qualità nelle giocate clamorosa.


----------



## Mou (14 Aprile 2015)

Ho letto che segui questo match, come sta andando? [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2015)

*Finita. Risultato finale 0-0*


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2015)

Quello che voleva Simeone imho. Il Real non ha trovato il buco, e alla fine ha rischiato pure di perderla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2015)

Botte da orbi come al solito


----------



## Renegade (14 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ho letto che segui questo match, come sta andando? @Renegade



Appena finito di vederla. Chiaramente rispetto al calcio nostrano è sempre un altro pianeta, ma questo Derby mi ha deluso non poco. Real Madrid in totale controllo del match, ma con tutto il reparto d'attacco piuttosto spento. Cristiano impalpabile, contro l'Atletico soffre come contro nessun altra squadra. Benzema ha fatto il minimo. Ottimi slalom da parte di Bale, che forse è stato il più brillante in fase offensiva. Nei Blancos i migliori, neanche a dirlo, sono stati i difensori. Buona prova di Varane ma soprattutto di Marcelo che stavolta pure difensivamente si è dimostrato all'altezza. L'Atletico fino al 70esimo non ha mai voluto provare a vincerla, solito catenaccio con spazi chiusi. Difesa ottima, Koke, come nel caso di CR7, non è esistito. L'unico che ha tenuto a galla la fase d'avanzata dei materassai è stato Arda Turan, spettacolare, difatti, il triplo dribbling sugli ultimi 20 minuti. Mandzukic era completamente inadatto per questa partita. Lento, impacciato, incapace di anticipare i difensori del Real Madrid. Le cose sono cambiate totalmente con l'ingresso del Nino Torres. Ha fatto una giocata bellissima tipo quelle di Suarez nell'ultimo clasico, doppia finta e dribbling in curva, peccato sia stato atterrato. Davvero un Nino rigenerato come si dice. Ha portato velocità e tecnica alla manovra. Avesse giocato titolare credo che l'Atletico avrebbe avuto più chance.

Unica nota negativa: arbitraggio pessimo. Se non erro ho visto pure qualche tocco di mano. Carvajal era da espulsione per ben tre volte, senza contare poi nessuna sanzione per il sopracciglio spaccato a Mandzukic. Davvero pessimo e un filo pro-Real. Ha fischiato troppo e male.

Non mi è piaciuto come hanno gestito la partita sia Simeone che Ancelotti. Sembrava volessero il pareggio, boh. Derby decente ma non all'altezza degli altri.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quello che voleva Simeone imho. Il Real non ha trovato il buco, e alla fine ha rischiato pure di perderla.



Si ma hanno sbagliato molto nel primo tempo dai. 

Questo risultato è davvero brutto per il Real. Ora praticamente possono solo vincere.


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2015)

7 confronti diretti stagionali, nessuna sconfitta per l'Atletico. Perderanno quella più importante, esattamente come l'anno scorso


----------



## Mou (14 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Appena finito di vederla. Chiaramente rispetto al calcio nostrano è sempre un altro pianeta, ma questo Derby mi ha deluso non poco. Real Madrid in totale controllo del match, ma con tutto il reparto d'attacco piuttosto spento. Cristiano impalpabile, contro l'Atletico soffre come contro nessun altra squadra. Benzema ha fatto il minimo. Ottimi slalom da parte di Bale, che forse è stato il più brillante in fase offensiva. Nei Blancos i migliori, neanche a dirlo, sono stati i difensori. Buona prova di Varane ma soprattutto di Marcelo che stavolta pure difensivamente si è dimostrato all'altezza. L'Atletico fino al 70esimo non ha mai voluto provare a vincerla, solito catenaccio con spazi chiusi. Difesa ottima, Koke, come nel caso di CR7, non è esistito. L'unico che ha tenuto a galla la fase d'avanzata dei materassai è stato Arda Turan, spettacolare, difatti, il triplo dribbling sugli ultimi 20 minuti. Mandzukic era completamente inadatto per questa partita. Lento, impacciato, incapace di anticipare i difensori del Real Madrid. Le cose sono cambiate totalmente con l'ingresso del Nino Torres. Ha fatto una giocata bellissima tipo quelle di Suarez nell'ultimo clasico, doppia finta e dribbling in curva, peccato sia stato atterrato. Davvero un Nino rigenerato come si dice. Ha portato velocità e tecnica alla manovra. Avesse giocato titolare credo che l'Atletico avrebbe avuto più chance.
> 
> Unica nota negativa: arbitraggio pessimo. Se non erro ho visto pure qualche tocco di mano. Carvajal era da espulsione per ben tre volte, senza contare poi nessuna sanzione per il sopracciglio spaccato a Mandzukic. Davvero pessimo e un filo pro-Real. Ha fischiato troppo e male.
> 
> Non mi è piaciuto come hanno gestito la partita sia Simeone che Ancelotti. Sembrava volessero il pareggio, boh. Derby decente ma non all'altezza degli altri.



Basandomi sulla tua analisi, mi viene spontaneo sottolineare la natura catenacciara e rognosa dell'Atletico. È una squadra che ti fa giocare male, che entra duro, che corre da matti, e per batterla servono dei lampi di qualità. Al Barnabeu può succedere di tutto, e vedo come possibile risultato anche un 1-1, seppur remotamente. Tu che ne pensi?


----------



## enne (14 Aprile 2015)

Simeone ha rischiato tanto tenendo in campo Mandzukic, ammonito e nervosissimo (giustamente).
Pero' ha avuto ragione, con due punte vere all'ultimo poteva anche vincere.


----------



## Renegade (14 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Basandomi sulla tua analisi, mi viene spontaneo sottolineare la natura catenacciara e rognosa dell'Atletico. È una squadra che ti fa giocare male, che entra duro, che corre da matti, e per batterla servono dei lampi di qualità. Al Barnabeu può succedere di tutto, e vedo come possibile risultato anche un 1-1, seppur remotamente. Tu che ne pensi?



Difatti l'unico merito dell'anticalcio dell'Atletico è la capacità di distruggere il gioco avversario. Sono i migliori in questo campo. Non importa se in rosa hai Cristiano Ronaldo o Lionel Messi, contro di loro tenderanno sempre a essere oscurati e a giocare sottotono. I rossoblù riescono a chiudere tutti gli spazi e a spezzare la partita con dell'agonismo incontrastabile. E' difficile riuscire a penetrarli, devi coglierli in un momento di stanchezza o quando hanno un calo psicologico. La tecnica serve a poco in queste occasioni, forse ci vuole sia un po' di fortuna, sia un po' di convinzione in più.

Sinceramente non lo so. Ho l'impressione che Simeone stasera abbia sprecato una grossa occasione. Al Bernabeu io andrei con Torres titolare. Manduzic troppo nervoso e troppo lento per giocarsela con i difensori blancos. Con Torres in campo la partita è difatti cambiata. Per me le cose sono due:

Al ritorno ci sarà calcio spettacolo e dunque un 2-2 con relativo passaggio dell'Atletico. O alternativamente ci sarà una goleada del Real Madrid, cosa che ritengo più probabile.


----------



## smallball (14 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Appena finito di vederla. Chiaramente rispetto al calcio nostrano è sempre un altro pianeta, ma questo Derby mi ha deluso non poco. Real Madrid in totale controllo del match, ma con tutto il reparto d'attacco piuttosto spento. Cristiano impalpabile, contro l'Atletico soffre come contro nessun altra squadra. Benzema ha fatto il minimo. Ottimi slalom da parte di Bale, che forse è stato il più brillante in fase offensiva. Nei Blancos i migliori, neanche a dirlo, sono stati i difensori. Buona prova di Varane ma soprattutto di Marcelo che stavolta pure difensivamente si è dimostrato all'altezza. L'Atletico fino al 70esimo non ha mai voluto provare a vincerla, solito catenaccio con spazi chiusi. Difesa ottima, Koke, come nel caso di CR7, non è esistito. L'unico che ha tenuto a galla la fase d'avanzata dei materassai è stato Arda Turan, spettacolare, difatti, il triplo dribbling sugli ultimi 20 minuti. Mandzukic era completamente inadatto per questa partita. Lento, impacciato, incapace di anticipare i difensori del Real Madrid. Le cose sono cambiate totalmente con l'ingresso del Nino Torres. Ha fatto una giocata bellissima tipo quelle di Suarez nell'ultimo clasico, doppia finta e dribbling in curva, peccato sia stato atterrato. Davvero un Nino rigenerato come si dice. Ha portato velocità e tecnica alla manovra. Avesse giocato titolare credo che l'Atletico avrebbe avuto più chance.
> 
> Unica nota negativa: arbitraggio pessimo. Se non erro ho visto pure qualche tocco di mano. Carvajal era da espulsione per ben tre volte, senza contare poi nessuna sanzione per il sopracciglio spaccato a Mandzukic. Davvero pessimo e un filo pro-Real. Ha fischiato troppo e male.
> 
> Non mi è piaciuto come hanno gestito la partita sia Simeone che Ancelotti. Sembrava volessero il pareggio, boh. Derby decente ma non all'altezza degli altri.



Mazic a mio avviso e' un arbitro mediocre,la partita del Calderon contro il Bayer Leverkusen,giocata con le stesse botte e la stessa intensita' era stata diretta magistralmente da Rizzoli


----------



## Mou (14 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Difatti l'unico merito dell'anticalcio dell'Atletico è la capacità di distruggere il gioco avversario. Sono i migliori in questo campo. Non importa se in rosa hai Cristiano Ronaldo o Lionel Messi, contro di loro tenderanno sempre a essere oscurati e a giocare sottotono. I rossoblù riescono a chiudere tutti gli spazi e a spezzare la partita con dell'agonismo incontrastabile. E' difficile riuscire a penetrarli, devi coglierli in un momento di stanchezza o quando hanno un calo psicologico. La tecnica serve a poco in queste occasioni, forse ci vuole sia un po' di fortuna, sia un po' di convinzione in più.
> 
> Sinceramente non lo so. Ho l'impressione che Simeone stasera abbia sprecato una grossa occasione. Al Bernabeu io andrei con Torres titolare. Manduzic troppo nervoso e troppo lento per giocarsela con i difensori blancos. Con Torres in campo la partita è difatti cambiata. Per me le cose sono due:
> 
> Al ritorno ci sarà calcio spettacolo e dunque un 2-2 con relativo passaggio dell'Atletico. O alternativamente ci sarà una goleada del Real Madrid, cosa che ritengo più probabile.



Lo 0-0 è un bel risultato per l'Atletico, perché può andare al Barnabeu a fare quello che gli riesce meglio, chiudersi, tirare su le barricate davanti all'area di rigore e ripartire grazie alla qualità dei suoi uomini di punta (Arda Turan su tutti, magari Torres, e non ti ho sentito parlare di Griezmann!) Vedremo, guardando la storia dell'Atletico mi sento di escludere un 3-0 secco, sarà una guerra!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Basandomi sulla tua analisi, mi viene spontaneo sottolineare la natura catenacciara e rognosa dell'Atletico. È una squadra che ti fa giocare male, che entra duro, che corre da matti, e per batterla servono dei lampi di qualità. Al Barnabeu può succedere di tutto, e vedo come possibile risultato anche un 1-1, seppur remotamente. Tu che ne pensi?



Ed è per questo che Simeone riderà ancora per i prossimi 3 giorni.


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ed è per questo che Simeone riderà ancora per i prossimi 3 giorni.



Per poi prendere la piallata


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2015)

Al ritorno mi aspetto un pareggio con gol, mi spiace per Carletto ma il cholo si vendicherà della finale di maggio scorso


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al ritorno mi aspetto un pareggio con gol, mi spiace per Carletto ma il cholo si vendicherà della finale di maggio scorso




Vero: risultato pericolosissimo per il Real, al ritorno la squadra di Simeone troverà il classico golletto su palla inattiva ed allora per il Real saranno cavoli amarissimi.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

al ritorno finisce 0-1 atletico o 1-1 e tanti saluti al real 
juventus - atletico in semifinale


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Il Real ieri meritava di vincere 10 a 0. L'Atletico non mi è proprio piaciuto. 

Lo 0-0, considerato l'andamento della partita e la possibilità di fare gol fuori casa, è un risultato straordinario per Simeone e friends


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2015)

per come la vedo io l'Atletico al ritorno ha due possibilità di passare il turno, barricate per lo zero a zero e calci di rigore o pareggio con gol dove loro passano in vantaggio col classico gol su calcio piazzato. Se il Real mette la testa avanti secondo me è più probabile che finisca in goleada


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Comunque vogliamo parlare di Cristina ?
Nelle partite che contano è decisivo tipo 2 su 10


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2015)

Mi spiace perchè per una volta il Real era riuscito ad esprimersi alla grande contro l'Atletico, cosa che in due anni è avvenuta soltanto nelle due sfide di Copa del Rey della scorsa stagione.
A questo punto credo passeranno i Colchoneros.
Devo dire che, per quanto storicamente i biancorossi mi stiano simpatici e per quanto in genere sia portato a tifare queste outsider, hanno un modo di interpretare il calcio che me li rende indigesti. Per carità, sfruttano al massimo le loro caratteristiche ed è proprio grazie a ciò che sono così difficili da affrontare, però il calcio è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me alla fine passa il Real.
Comunque sempre spettacolari le partite dell'Atletico eh  che brutta roba da vedere, calcio efficace per carità ma brutto proprio, nulla a che vedere col calcio che proponeva Klopp con un'altra outsider di qualche anno fa


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2015)

Io infatti non capisco tutti quelli che vorrebbero Simeone. Pratica un calcio semplice quanto efficace, squadra ben messa in campo, rognosa e spesso provocatoria e scorretta. Ma è una mentalità la loro priva di etica, priva di spettacolo. Chi lo prende vincerà con ogni probabilità qualcosa senza dubbio, ma caratterialmente proprio non mi piace, questo è della scuola di Mourinho.


----------

